# Need Advice



## Cain (Dec 12, 2010)

My parents are pretty much forcing me to take a laptop they are going to buy me for Christmas, and they told me to find out what I want so here is my questions:

I need a computer that is fast with internet, and can hold stuff.
I need a computer that can play games and is good with internet.
I do not care about webcam.

Their price range is 0.00$ to 600.00$.

I am looking for a good computer that runs fast, and has good internet service ability. Also, will probably use this during college later on, and stuff.


----------



## Middleman (Dec 12, 2010)

Cain said:


> My parents are pretty much forcing me to take a laptop they are going to buy me for Christmas, and they told me to find out what I want so here is my questions:
> 
> I need a computer that is fast with internet, and can hold stuff.
> I need a computer that can play games and is good with internet.
> ...



My advise is to turn your parents in for child abuse and move to Somalia, where life is much better.


----------



## Cain (Dec 12, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > My parents are pretty much forcing me to take a laptop they are going to buy me for Christmas, and they told me to find out what I want so here is my questions:
> ...



lol, comedian I see .

Nah, see, I really begged for a rifle this year, but they told me I can buy that once I get into the service (after bmt/tech school of course) and then they told me I need a laptop to email them to tell them I am ok, especially once I get on a combat tour.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 12, 2010)

Cain said:


> My parents are pretty much forcing me to take a laptop they are going to buy me for Christmas, and they told me to find out what I want so here is my questions:
> 
> I need a computer that is fast with internet, and can hold stuff.
> I need a computer that can play games and is good with internet.
> ...



All the major producers make a laptop in this price range, but it'd be their entry level unit.  I don't play games, and so I can't advise, but I suspect the CPUs etc. in such models will not be satisfactory for your needs.

May I suggest you *get a job*  and save another $400 to $600?  Pool that with the parental cash and you'll likely be happier with what you've bought.


----------



## Cain (Dec 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > My parents are pretty much forcing me to take a laptop they are going to buy me for Christmas, and they told me to find out what I want so here is my questions:
> ...



I have a job [multiple if you take all into consideration], that is part of where the parents 600$ come from. Plus, I can't get a job in the city when I am already in advanced classes at hs, doing work for the AF DEP, Boxing, Weight Lifting, and on top of that, my dad is having us do a winter garden project that he read about. (Live on a farm)


----------



## Middleman (Dec 12, 2010)

Cain said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...



May the Lord bless you, and keep you safe from all calamities during your service to our nation, for which we all thank you.


----------



## Intense (Dec 12, 2010)

GOWIN Product--DURABOOK D13RL Notebook Computer


----------



## Cain (Dec 12, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Middleman said:
> ...



Thank you Middleman, and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 12, 2010)

Cain said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...



Aw Cain, bless your heart.  My apologies.  I dunno what to advise.....I suppose later on, you'll be able to modify the unit but as a rule, such things are not cost effective.


----------



## Cain (Dec 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Well, I just wanted to play games that where very old or very simple like text-based. I am not expecting a great laptop, just a simple computer that I can check email/play text-based games on. Really, just a basic computer. 

Thanks for the ideas though Madeline.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

Cain said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...


A word on deploying with a computer:  Bear in mind your living conditions.  You're going to be sharing quarters no matter where you go.  Some locations still live in tents.  Tents are dusty and hot and are notoriously hard to secure against people walking by who want to take things that don't belong to them.

Further, if you're deployed to an AF base and want to connect it to the local network so you can get internet access, the local Network Control Center will wipe the hard drive and install the standard AF software configuration.  This is to prevent malware being introduced onto the network and makes sure all software on the network has the latest security patches. You won't be allowed to install any software that hasn't been AF-approved.  They may disable your USB ports, too, so you can't connect MP3 players, geek sticks, and cameras...more potential sources of malware.     If you go ahead, your network connection will be wired -- no wireless hotspots.  Why give the enemy that opportunity to gain access?

Given the number of morale tents with 'puters and net access, and movie tents to watch movies, I'd be very hesitant to take a laptop with me.  It's up to you, though.


----------



## Cain (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Middleman said:
> ...



Wow, well hmm. I guess I'd ask before I go just to make sure. I do not know if I would want to take anything more then what I could carry in a duffel bag tbh. 

Thanks for the information Daveman.

You know what's funny though? The AF BackPack you get after joining the DEP has a spot for the Laptop lol, it's a really nice backpack and it was free, but I'll tell you what, you cannot destroy it. I have to carry about 7 books with me everywhere and it hasn't ripped or anything.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

Cain said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...


*tips hat*


Cain said:


> You know what's funny though? The AF BackPack you get after joining the DEP has a spot for the Laptop lol, it's a really nice backpack and it was free, but I'll tell you what, you cannot destroy it. I have to carry about 7 books with me everywhere and it hasn't ripped or anything.


Yeah, we buy good gear.  No point in wasting money on crap.  My old ALICE pack probably has a million miles on it, between all the other guys who carried it and now me...and it's still in great shape.  Can't hardly kill 'em.


----------



## Cain (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Yep, I love that thing, I am going to keep it forever.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

Cain said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...


It should last forever, too.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Middleman said:
> ...



You make some good points, about the problems and the availability of computer access in the Rec areas.... but.... most of the guys I know all have laptops with them. I know my bros do when they deploy. 

Also, Cain, if you do take a laptop downrange, you'll have to pay for internet access - and there is no guarantee you'll get it... and.... if you do get it... you may lose your connection every few mins!  Friend of mine has to stand up to find a signal   Another friend can get access on his side of the tent but his buddies can't get it on the other side.... hence, they all crowd around on one side. Tough life on deployment.


----------



## ConHog (Dec 12, 2010)

Talk them into the extra $50, plus tax

Toshiba - Satellite Laptop / Intel&#174; Core&#153; i3 Processor / 16" Display / 4GB Memory / 500GB Hard Drive - Slate - A665-S6086

This laptop will see you all the way through school, and then some. GUarnateed. Contrary to Madeline's delusions you can buy a nice laptop for a reasonable price, AND also you can't modify a laptop the way you can a desktop.

NEVER buy any laptop that doesn't say TOSHIBA on it.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...


Well, I don't know how the other branches handle laptops.  Just reporting what I know.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



It's very much 'luck of the draw'... I know lots of guys do take laptops... easier than getting in line to get 30 mins on the computers in the Rec. But... access is very hinky at most places... particularly the smaller FOBs.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Yep.  Some of those guys have trouble getting air conditioners.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 12, 2010)

Toshiba Satellite.

Freaking awesome. It's what I use. Picked up an older refurbished model with 14" display for $200 through eBay. Basically we just use it as a web machine, but it will play games such as Civ III and Civ IV with no problem. Integrated wireless antenna and card (although maybe most of laptops have that now)

So for $600 you should be able to get a damn good version.


----------



## ConHog (Dec 12, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Toshiba Satellite.
> 
> Freaking awesome. It's what I use. Picked up an older refurbished model with 14" display for $200 through eBay. Basically we just use it as a web machine, but it will play games such as Civ III and Civ IV with no problem. Integrated wireless antenna and card (although maybe most of laptops have that now)
> 
> So for $600 you should be able to get a damn good version.



I'm on my third Toshiba Sat. in the last decade and only because I like to upgrade , they are damn good laptops, I actually still have all 3. And I can't remember the last laptop I seen that didn't have integrated wifi.

Correction. Fourth, because we just bought my dad one for his business. Can't even fix cars anymore without being able to get online.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 12, 2010)

ConHog said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba Satellite.
> ...



This is the first laptop we've owned. But we're really impressed. Obviously there are stronger and better versions out there, but "bang for the buck", we are very happy.

This one is 3 years old, so I imagine that they all do have integrated wifi now. When we were shopping around though, they didn't.


----------



## ConHog (Dec 12, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



It's all in what you need. We bought the cheapest Toshiba Best Buy had for my dad, $399. It's all he needs though. He's 58 and had never even turned on a computer until a few months ago. But like I said these new cars are so computerized that you have to have one, so he asked my advice and we picked one out that can do what he needs but isn't overwhelming to him, or does things he doesn't even need to do.

I have one of their mid tier ones, and am MORE than satisfied with it, I don't buy the top line ones simply b/c I get bored with them after 3 years or so and want to upgrade, so why invest $1500 or so ?


----------



## Cain (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, I am hoping to get one for about 600$, any recommendations on a specific Toshiba?


----------



## California Girl (Dec 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I know! I hear every damned detail of their lives!  Man, can the US Army bitch or what?   Marines, not so much. They think having a rack is luxury! 

If I were Cain, I'd be happy with a cheap laptop if he's gonna take it on deployments - not worth taking anything too expensive. Stuff gets beat up and stolen and shit so a nice cheap one is sensible.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


They got nothin' on Zoomies...we likes our comforts, we does.


----------



## Granny (Dec 12, 2010)

Take a laptop if you're deployed.  It was the only way my son could stay in touch with us - we just never made any references to where he was, what he was doing, etc.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 12, 2010)

Cain said:


> Well, I am hoping to get one for about 600$, any recommendations on a specific Toshiba?



It really does depend on what you want to use it for. Forget online gaming if you're deployed... so not gonna happen. Even when you get access, it'll keep dying on ya. My advice.... download music and movies and shit before you go.... cuz downloading it when you're downrange is very hit and miss. Just get a decent machine with as much memory as you can find and don't get too attached it it... it'll probably get broken, or get sand in it, or someone will 'borrow' it.


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2010)

Granny said:


> Take a laptop if you're deployed.  It was the only way my son could stay in touch with us - we just never made any references to where he was, what he was doing, etc.


OPSEC is key!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 12, 2010)

Cain said:


> Well, I am hoping to get one for about 600$, any recommendations on a specific Toshiba?



When it comes to Toshiba Satellite's, if you have $600, just get the one that comes closest to that in price and makes you happy with screen size.


----------



## Cain (Dec 12, 2010)

I think I found a good one: Toshiba Satellite® C655D-S5088 Laptop

It is a Satellite, it has 500gig, 4 gb ddr3 memory, and it's pretty decent priced.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's a good one, refurbished HP DV7, a pretty decent multi-media machine.  Duo-core AMD Turon chipset with dedicated graphics and a 500 GB hard drive plus almost all the bells and whistles with a 17.3" screen.

HP Pavilion dv7-3100 dv7-3160us WA793UAR Notebook - Turion II Ultra M620 2.5GHz - 17.3" - Black - Refurbished - WA793UAR#ABA - 662876 | pcRUSH.com


----------



## ConHog (Dec 12, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Here's a good one, refurbished HP DV7, a pretty decent multi-media machine.  Duo-core AMD Turon chipset with dedicated graphics and a 500 GB hard drive plus almost all the bells and whistles with a 17.3" screen.
> 
> HP Pavilion dv7-3100 dv7-3160us WA793UAR Notebook - Turion II Ultra M620 2.5GHz - 17.3" - Black - Refurbished - WA793UAR#ABA - 662876 | pcRUSH.com



I am NOT an HP fan. Just something about them.I guess I've just always had such good luck with Toshibas that I look down my nose at any other brand.


----------



## midcan5 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have helped many neighbors and friends and the Dell Inspiron fits most people's needs and price range. Memory is key 3-4 GB min. Drive space today only matters if have lots of music and pictures. Windows 7 is a great improvement but for a cheap and interesting experience try Ubuntu, comes with all the apps you'll ever need free (do donate though) and can be loaded on top of Windows OS. 

Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell


http://www.unionbuiltpc.com/aboutus.php
https://unionbuiltpc.com/netbook_ubu100.php


----------



## Samson (Dec 14, 2010)

Cain said:


> My parents are pretty much forcing me to take a laptop they are going to buy me for Christmas, and they told me to find out what I want so here is my questions:
> 
> I need a computer that is fast with internet, and can hold stuff.
> I need a computer that can play games and is good with internet.
> ...



"Their price range is 0.00$ to 600.00$."







Find one for $700.00


----------



## Cain (Dec 14, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> I have helped many neighbors and friends and the Dell Inspiron fits most people's needs and price range. Memory is key 3-4 GB min. Drive space today only matters if have lots of music and pictures. Windows 7 is a great improvement but for a cheap and interesting experience try Ubuntu, comes with all the apps you'll ever need free (do donate though) and can be loaded on top of Windows OS.
> 
> Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell
> 
> ...



Looking at them, I really like Dell to be honest, I am comparing your recommended against the Toshiba I found. Either way I plan to buy a newer graphics card unless the one it comes with is really good, but if not, I am looking at GeForce like my old 9400x was.



Samson said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > My parents are pretty much forcing me to take a laptop they are going to buy me for Christmas, and they told me to find out what I want so here is my questions:
> ...



I say 0.00 cause I am used to saying zero to whatever max is, sorry lol. I am helping pay for this, I just know that their willing to do about 2/3 of it, so if I can do 200$ it'd be around 600$. I could probably talk them to 700$ but I feel bad enough getting a laptop from them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2010)

If you like Dell try their outlet store.

http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnlineSales/Online/SecondaryInventorySearch.aspx?rn=1107&SC=lowToHigh&c=us&cs=22&l=en&s=dfh


----------



## ConHog (Dec 14, 2010)

Cain said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I have helped many neighbors and friends and the Dell Inspiron fits most people's needs and price range. Memory is key 3-4 GB min. Drive space today only matters if have lots of music and pictures. Windows 7 is a great improvement but for a cheap and interesting experience try Ubuntu, comes with all the apps you'll ever need free (do donate though) and can be loaded on top of Windows OS.
> ...



MOST laptops , in fact I can't think of any that do, do NOT offer dedicated graphics cards, they aren't expandable in that fashion.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 14, 2010)

Cain I don't know about the laptop thing, but I have an unrelated piece of advice for you.

When you get to Basic, especially since you're in DEP and you're going to have the advantage over a lot of other trainees in your knowledge of marching, discipline, etc...

Don't fucking volunteer for ANYTHING.

Not Dorm Leader (house mouse), not guidon bearer, not the leader of your details crew, NOTHING.

Unless you want to be tortured your entire time there.


----------



## Cain (Dec 14, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Cain I don't know about the laptop thing, but I have an unrelated piece of advice for you.
> 
> When you get to Basic, especially since you're in DEP and you're going to have the advantage over a lot of other trainees in your knowledge of marching, discipline, etc...
> 
> ...



Nearly everyone I speak to says do not volunteer, and I am pretty sure I shall adhere to that lol.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 14, 2010)

Cain said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Cain I don't know about the laptop thing, but I have an unrelated piece of advice for you.
> ...



If there's any downside to it, it's that your TI may not notice you while you're there if you march well and follow orders properly.

I met all the qualifications for honor grad for Basic, but my TI didn't choose me because he didn't know who the hell I was


----------



## Cain (Dec 14, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Well, I plan to have them notice me, if for no other reason then I am going to be the best as I can be, and that will probably mean better then most, if not all .


----------



## Douger (Dec 14, 2010)

Cain said:


> My parents are pretty much forcing me to take a laptop they are going to buy me for Christmas, and they told me to find out what I want so here is my questions:
> 
> I need a computer that is fast with internet, and can hold stuff.
> I need a computer that can play games and is good with internet.
> ...


Congratz on being a complete idiot.


----------



## Cain (Dec 14, 2010)

Douger said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > My parents are pretty much forcing me to take a laptop they are going to buy me for Christmas, and they told me to find out what I want so here is my questions:
> ...



Same to you my friend .


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cain said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...



I see you've met Douger, the USMBs most wonderful uplifter and praiser of other posters.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 14, 2010)

Cain said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...



The problem is they don't notice you when you're doing well.  I scored #2 on my written exam in my unit, and never received a single infraction for anything.  My PT scores were top 5 as well.

I remember when the TI was making his selections, he looked right at me and said "I don't even know who the hell you are and I can only pick 3".

He picked the other 3 that he knew.  Those guys at one point or another had altercations with him during our 7 weeks.

The only REAL way to stand out is to mess up every now and then.


----------



## ConHog (Dec 14, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Cain I don't know about the laptop thing, but I have an unrelated piece of advice for you.
> 
> When you get to Basic, especially since you're in DEP and you're going to have the advantage over a lot of other trainees in your knowledge of marching, discipline, etc...
> 
> ...



You got that right. In fact the less known you are , the better.


----------



## Cain (Dec 14, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...



Nice guy.



Paulie said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Well, I'd rather graduate top of my class with no infractions, then Honors with infractions, I think. I am not sure, that is really sad, it's like school where the bad students are the teacher's pets because they can be friends with them, but can screw around and get away with bs.


----------



## ConHog (Dec 14, 2010)

Cain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...



Okay. Let's rephrase our advice.

You have three options.

1. Let the drill instructors be aware of your existence because you need corrections, in which case they will make your life miserable.

2. Let the drill instructors be aware of your existence by volunteering, in which case the rest of your platoon will hate your guts and make your life miserable

3. Keep your head low and just get through it.

The absolute key to survival in bootcamp is to just keep low and make it as easy on yourself as possible.  Take it from those who have been there, you don't want to be known.


----------



## Cain (Dec 14, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I understand, I am just saying it would seriously suck if I am the best overall Airman, and I end up not getting Honors, I plan to keep low-key, and I am pretty good at that too .


----------



## Samson (Dec 14, 2010)

Cain said:


> I could probably talk them to 700$ but I feel bad enough getting a laptop from them.



Believe me, you have already cost them tens (maybe hundreds) of thousands of dollars.

a couple of hundred is nothing.


----------



## Cain (Dec 14, 2010)

Samson said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > I could probably talk them to 700$ but I feel bad enough getting a laptop from them.
> ...



Very true, haha I like that outlook on things. Thanks Samson.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 14, 2010)

Cain said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...



You can keep your standards really high and be at honor grad status, and still make yourself known just enough to be selected.

Infractions will actually end up disqualifying you.  I don't know if they still do the Form 341 thing, but getting 341's pulled is not good if you want honor grad.

Do something like this...when you're in chow hall, like in the 2nd or 3rd week, go to the dessert case and attempt to get some.  They can't deny it to you, but they WILL fuck with you about it, and probably call you over to the snake pit and hit you up with a bunch of memory work.

Your memory work, when I was in, was simply your entire chain of command from your unit up to the president.  Just memorize it well and you can pretty much get away with anything you want in basic, because that's how the TI's will put you on the spot.

They'll remember you for that, and then you have a better shot at honor grad.  Honor grad doesn't sound like much, but it's a ribbon to add to your uni and it looks good on your record for the future.


----------



## Cain (Dec 14, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



I plan to be a example Airman. I really do, I want to be able to do things others can't, and be willing to do things most wouldn't. I would run into a burning building for someone, even if I don't like them, why? I don't know, I just would. I really believe in self-sacrifice, whether it be emotional, mental, or physical. I just hope, that I can honor the Airman's Creed to the best, and never fail my friends/comrades.


----------



## ConHog (Dec 14, 2010)

Cain said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...



 best keep that to yourself in boot, as much as possible anyway, because you WILL need friends to help you get through it; and not many want to be friends with someone so umm shall we say eager............


----------



## Cain (Dec 14, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



lol, I understand, I am a pretty friendly guy, my friends say I read too much, but most of them are also C- students.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2010)

If you like Dell try their outlet store.

http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnlineSales/Online/SecondaryInventorySearch.aspx?rn=3201&SC=lowToHigh&c=us&cs=22&l=en&s=dfh

Oh and here's a 15% online coupon code that will knock the price down to around $500.
TTK758254NPMCL


----------



## Cain (Dec 14, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> If you like Dell try their outlet store.
> 
> http://outlet.us.dell.com/ARBOnlineSales/Online/SecondaryInventorySearch.aspx?rn=3201&SC=lowToHigh&c=us&cs=22&l=en&s=dfh
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll sure take a look at it my friend.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh, dude...

One more huge piece of advice for you..

You are obviously gung ho about this AF thing..

Do yourself a HUGE favor.  _*DO NOT*_ show up to Basic and get off that bus wearing any Air Force attire.  No t-shirts, no hats, _NOTHING_.

Others will.  And at that point you will then see why I told you this


----------



## Cain (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Oh, dude...
> 
> One more huge piece of advice for you..
> 
> ...



lol gung ho, sorry, just I am usually the more passive in our DEP. 

Yea, I was told that for the Army Basic, and I assume it's the same for AF. I am pretty educated, I have a uncle who was a Drill Seargent in the US Army, and another who was a Jumpmaster for the 101st during ww2, both have given me advice every family gathering, and we have around 6 family gatherings per year lol.


----------



## ConHog (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Oh, dude...
> 
> One more huge piece of advice for you..
> 
> ...



One other bit of advice. Well this sort of relates to never volunteering, when the DI asks if anyone has any hand to hand combat training keep your mouth shut, even if you're a fucking ninja, the DI is just looking for someone's ass to kick to make a point, and you can guarantee some dumb shit will volunteer thinking they are going to get to hi a DI.

Also, enjoy the duck walk.


----------



## Samson (Dec 16, 2010)

Cain said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, dude...
> ...



I was always a bit annoyed with the wiseacres who would always deride other services: The Airforce had a rep for being a bunch of Candy-Asses that melt outside the confines of airconditioning (Army POV, not mine).

How do they treat your AF aspirations opposed to Army.

My guess is that they're at least happy you don't want to be a sailor, or heaven forbid, a Jarhead.


----------



## Cain (Dec 16, 2010)

Samson said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



The uncle who was a Drill Sergeant says I did the smart choice, the other one says the military isn't the same, and that I wouldn't have been able to do all the qualified jumps he did (he did over 100 but I do not trust his gloats 100%).


----------



## Samson (Dec 16, 2010)

Cain said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...



Well, for what its worth, I too think you made the smart choice.


----------



## Cain (Dec 16, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, dude...
> ...



Honestly, I'd like to try, I know the odds of me winning are astronomical, but their is always a chance, plus, I'd just love to be able to get KO'd by a TI for a story lol. 

Also, you do the duck walk at MEPS and I can do it pretty well I might add . We had 1 DEP'er who was so clueless in that, he got screamed at multiple times and back-talked one of our doctors, and he got yelled at so much, it was hilarious, he failed to do the twist like 3-4x, finally he got it, but we all looked at him and where just like "wow" cause I mean, he just couldn't compute the "turn" order. We did that in our undees (I had on Irish Boxers, yea...) and 1 guy had on a speedo, and let's just say, I thought he had a pet with him...



Samson said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Thanks, it's worth a pretty good amount Samson. The other options I was looking at  were: US Army 82nd All Americans, or the IDF.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

What the AF is good for is high quality technological training, with probably the best conversion to civilian workforce.  They're not looking for warriors, they're looking for brains.

It's the reason they have the highest score standard on the ASVAB for enlisting.

You go in and learn a lot of really useful technical shit, go to college, and see the country and the world for a little while.

It gets an unfair shake because it's not considered the "tough" branch.  I say fuck that.  You enlisted in the fucking US military.  It doesn't get much tougher than that dude.

Enjoy it for all it's worth.


----------



## Samson (Dec 16, 2010)

Cain said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Hell, IMHO ANYONE should try getting into AFSCs included in the 3D- Cyberspace Support career field


----------



## Cain (Dec 16, 2010)

Samson said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



Eh, I am more of a warrior, but I am really good with computers in certain areas, they tried to get me to do Cyber Surety or Electrical Systems Security, but eh. 



Paulie said:


> What the AF is good for is high quality technological training, with probably the best conversion to civilian workforce.  They're not looking for warriors, they're looking for brains.
> 
> It's the reason they have the highest score standard on the ASVAB for enlisting.
> 
> ...



Well, I just hope I can be tough to myself, screw what others think.


----------



## Samson (Dec 16, 2010)

Cain said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...



Well, bud, I'm sorry to hear that. You're waisting talent, time, and in 20 years, you'll know I'm right.

If you really were a warrior, then you'd be a Jarhead.

At least get into MP, and learn skills that can be marketed outside the AF.


----------



## Cain (Dec 16, 2010)

Samson said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I doubt I'll be doing the same AFSC for 20 years. You can change your AFSC every re-enlistment, and from what I was told, you can put in the change a year before the re-enlistment. I do not plan to be Security Forces for 20 years, my first 6 years yes, I'll be SF, but I am pretty sure I'll be changing that, and I hope to get into the Special Forces, then later on probably retire on a different AFSC.

Well, I am sorry you see it that way.

That is Security Forces.


----------



## Samson (Dec 16, 2010)

Cain said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...



Well, you asked for advice, and you got it.

I'd frankly be astonished if you took any of it.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

Just so you know, SF is pretty much what they stick most enlistees in when they enlist without a guaranteed AFSC.

That or supply, usually.  It's fine if you want to come out and be a civy cop, but otherwise it's kind of a beat job.

What was your ASVAB score?


----------



## Cain (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Just so you know, SF is pretty much what they stick most enlistees in when they enlist without a guaranteed AFSC.
> 
> That or supply, usually.  It's fine if you want to come out and be a civy cop, but otherwise it's kind of a beat job.
> 
> What was your ASVAB score?



I am not sure, I lost my paper, I believe it was a 57, but don't hold me to it. I asked for them to let me re-take it, we had taken our ASVAB because the guys who where supposed to bring it showed up early that year [the year before they never even showed up] and I had no idea it was on until I got there, my friend didn't even get to take it. No excuses though, I made what I made, and I signed up with it. Tough shit for me.



Samson said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Advice is, that if I was a real warrior I'd be a marine? Please. No offense, but their argument to get me to join was Boxing, for god's sake. It's a great sport, and I love to participate but really. Plus, I believe I can be as much as a warrior as them in the USAF, and a better one if I try hard enough.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

I got a 96 on my ASVAB and I chose fucking _MISSILES_.

I could have had any job in the AF except for the ones I was disqualified for because of my depth perception test at MEPS, but I picked probably the gayest AFSC there is.

It ended up leading to me wanting to separate rather than stay in.

2 pieces of advice:  Don't come to your decision lightly on your AFSC, and get it guaranteed in writing on your contract.

I watched too many people go in "open" with verbal promises of awesome AFSC's, and get supply or cop.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm assuming you're already beyond that point now though since you went to MEPS.


----------



## Cain (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I got a 96 on my ASVAB and I chose fucking _MISSILES_.
> 
> I could have had any job in the AF except for the ones I was disqualified for because of my depth perception test at MEPS, but I picked probably the gayest AFSC there is.
> 
> ...



Well, I am looking at cop haha. I told them I would want my job assigned and not be Open, thank god you have that choice in the DEP. I don't think their supposed to even be able to send you to BMT until you either: Have a AFSC, or your DEP date is about to run out, which then you can either re-do it, or go in with Open.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

Cain said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I got a 96 on my ASVAB and I chose fucking _MISSILES_.
> ...


I don't know the DEP process, I signed with my recruiter and shipped from MEPS like 2 weeks later.

Did you meet with the career liason and pick your AFSC, and sign the contract and take the oath at MEPS?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I got a 96 on my ASVAB and I chose fucking _MISSILES_.
> 
> I could have had any job in the AF except for the ones I was disqualified for because of my depth perception test at MEPS, but I picked probably the gayest AFSC there is.
> 
> ...



I think I scored a 98 when I took it. Recruiter about wet his pants trying to get me to sign up. I didn't. In retrospect, maybe I should have. But such is life.


----------



## Cain (Dec 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Yea, I also made a MEPS topic explaining my whole day at MEPS.

Yes, and if I remember I think my list was this exactly:

1. Security Forces
2. Fire Protection
3. Physical Medicine
4. Electrical Systems Security
5. I forgot what my #5 was.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I got a 96 on my ASVAB and I chose fucking _MISSILES_.
> ...



I thought it was easy as hell.  The speed section you just had to figure out each pattern and then you could bang out the answers real fast.  And there was a bunch of questions about car repair shit too that I remember, which you either know or you don't.

I can't believe people actually get below 20 on that test.  It's kind of sad.


----------

